# "That's so gay"



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 19, 2011)

What are your thoughts on using the word 'gay' out of context? As in, "Oh that show's so gay," meaning the show is bad.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it's pretty gay.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2011)

doesn't bother me or anyone else that I use it around. They're more concerned with God Damn really.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll go with somewhat offensive because the only people I hear that use it are straight and they use it often.  
It's more so annoying.

It pisses me off more with "you're gay" being used as an insult.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 19, 2011)

I just ignore it. There's no need to get offended by everything, just take it in the context it's being used.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 19, 2011)

I use it all the time. :V Side effect from being in the WoW community.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 19, 2011)

It's more stupid than offensive. Rather like telling everyone you're 10-years old.


----------



## Cam (Feb 19, 2011)

I get more pissed off at the people who find it offensive


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

I do it just to make an immature joke. I find it funny because it's stupid and everyone else who is capable of thinking thinks the same. I don't try use "you're gay" as an insult but I _do_ use "it's gone all gay" as a technical term for when shit starts malfunctioning, etc.


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2011)

If you get ticked off, grow a thicker skin.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2011)

Poll is kind of incorrect. I use the word to describe lame or unbelievable things, usually in the combination of "fake and gay". In these cases, it's not offensive, just childish.

You have such a rich vocabulary, why use "gay"? I do so only in real life, I never use it on the internet. I'd usually say other words(As seen on NND), or maybe even other languages(Prikoly?), or combinations(Schwulocity). 

I don't find it offensive, me also being not homosexual. You shouldn't let such words pierce, there are much worse out there.


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2011)

It's not offensive, it just lets me know that the user has never graduated high school


----------



## Enwon (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't find it offensive, but then again I'm in high school and use the phrase only in humor situations.  And I prefer to say "retarded" over "gay", anyways.

If someone gets offended at someone calling something "gay", they need to grow up and grow thicker skin.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

Grow a skin, bro. "Gay", "Queer", "Faggot", all those words? Just words. Who the fuck cares? In all, people just need to get over slurs like that in general. I use gay, queer, fag, and dyke on a daily basis. All my friends are totally used to it. Hell, all my gay friends, when I'm hanging out with their in SF, proudly say "Bitch, I am _the_ faggot of this fucking city", even if others get mad.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the overuse of the word "rape" is much worse.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2011)

its just a word. i dont care about it.
in fact, i use it all the time!


----------



## Browder (Feb 19, 2011)

This again, really?!

I don't like it. I know the user of the phrase is not personally insulting homosexuals but I hate the kind of connotations and implications that go with it.Therefore, I voted 'Very Offended'. I also make it a policy to correct people whenever they use it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 19, 2011)

The word or phrase does not bother me- only time it bothers me is when someone takes it too seriously and gets butthurt over it, thereby making a scene, and then things just go to hell from there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I think the overuse of the word "rape" is much worse.


 
Or using "AIDS" to describe something you don't like. Silly, really.


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 19, 2011)

I have pretty much weeded it out of my vocabulary. However, I have a college education, I'm bi, I have nothing against gay men or women, and I used to say, "That's gay!" all the time. So? It was never meant as an insult towards homosexuals.

Is it a stupid thing to say? Sure. Does that mean the person saying is stupid? Not necessarily.

Should you be offended when your friends say it? No! Grow up if you think your friends are trying to insult you. Your friends aren't taking subtle jabs at you; they aren't that clever. Your friends probably just play a lot of video games and chat online. When they say it, reply with "whatever, nerd, you know you like it" and laugh it off.

Life's too short to get your panties in a knot over something so trivial.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 19, 2011)

The word used to be known as having a glad time, but now turned into a slang that it isn't a word to be used any more.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd say that while it is just a word, I still voted somewhat offensive. I don't mind if other people say it, but I don't say it and so I think that's probably the best option to go for.


----------



## Jude (Feb 19, 2011)

That word is annoying. Not offensive, just annoying. My mom uses it :X


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 19, 2011)

Know what's really gay? 

Homosexuality.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2011)

It doesn't offend me, but i think it sounds pretty ignorant. It reminds me of something you'd say if you were in middle school or something. same with calling something jewish.


----------



## Ames (Feb 19, 2011)

This thread is so gay.

Literally.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no someone used a word in a joking context I am so offend. :V


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

I often wonder if "lame" was met with this same kind of opposition when it started being used to mean stupid/uncool instead of crippled.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 19, 2011)

Only in the 21st century will you try to insult someone by calling them "Happy".


----------



## Delta (Feb 19, 2011)

Seeing as a friend of mine who came out senior was nutorious for calling people gay, faggot etc etc
No. Everyone uses it, because used in the right place it can be hilarious.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 19, 2011)

Gay used to mean happy. Definitions change


Wanda Sykes you used to be cool man


----------



## Blutide (Feb 19, 2011)

Jared said:


> What are your thoughts on using the word 'gay' out of context? As in, "Oh that show's so gay," meaning the show is bad.


 I feel its somewhat offensive, but only because there are certain times that are just inappropriate to say that.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 19, 2011)

anything can be offensive if used in the right context....

myself? I don't care tbh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Gay used to mean happy. Definitions change


 
Aye, this is sad and true. "Willie" used to be a nice name. :c


----------



## The DK (Feb 19, 2011)

I know its been said but..... that is so gay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't mind it, but I rarely use it. It's so fun to make fun of homophobic 12 year olds who use it as a serious insult though.


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't mind it, but I rarely use it. It's so fun to make fun of homophobic 12 year olds who use it as a serious insult though.


 
Be nice to the kids, Heck. You might scare them off into a server that has microphones enabled.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm still a closetfag so it's not like people call me a faggot or anything...hell I even say it quite often. I grew up with "gay/faggot" being an offensive word and that's what I use it as. 

In other words, I use it only because it's a vulgarity, not to hurt the feelings of a homosexual


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't mind it, but I rarely use it. It's so fun to make fun of homophobic 12 year olds who use it as a serious insult though.


 
Oh god, thisthisthisthis. I don't see what the hell it is with homophobia around 12 year olds. Even 16-19 year olds in my area are insanely homophobic.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 19, 2011)

I use it all the time.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2011)

Browder said:


> This again, really?!
> 
> I don't like it. I know the user of the phrase is not personally insulting homosexuals but I hate the kind of connotations and implications that go with it.Therefore, I voted 'Very Offended'. I also make it a policy to correct people whenever they use it.


 That's pretty gay, Browder :V


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm accustomed to extracting the meaning "this sucks" from the the phrase "this is gay", and likewise with "I'm homosexual" from "I'm gay".  It doesn't offend me at all.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 19, 2011)

I think i read a story a couple years back about Vince Vaughn saying "Thats so gay" in one of his movies. They had interviewed the LGBT to see if they had any feelings about how this would effect the movie.

It pretty much reminded me of the whole PETA and President Obama swatting the fly debacle.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it's somewhat offensive, but see if that stops me from using it all the time.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

I say it all the time. I don't... find it offensive. :S
I understand completely how one could find it offensive, I don't though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it's fine.

Hell, I get offended when someone calls me homosexual, rather than faggot.


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 19, 2011)

I find it more silly than offensive. Digitalpotato said it better than I could; using a synonym of "happy" as a derogation just doesn't sound right at all.

Remember that episode of the Simpsons when Nelson kisses Lisa and Jimbo sees it and says "You kissed a girl, that is so gay!"? Now that really made my day! XD


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2011)

I say it all the time.  *shrug*  >_>

Then again, I'm kind of an offensive person half the time, soooooo my opinion is invalid.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of my friends are gay/bi and they don't mind it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gay and I STILL use gay like that... :/
"Blue koopa shell!!! D: fucking gay... >_>"


----------



## Branch (Feb 19, 2011)

depends who. 
-known idiot = tolerably offensive
-known intellectual = just fine


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't care either way, dont use it myself, doesn't bother me tho.


----------



## Trance (Feb 19, 2011)

I use it even though I'm gay.  It's lost whatever meaning it had pertaining to homosexuality and just means "that's so stupid/dumb" now.
Which sort of makes it offensive, but wutever.  :U
I'm not _that_ sensitive.


----------



## Conker (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not offended by it, and I use it in conversation on a semiregular basis.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2011)

Branch said:


> depends who.
> -known idiot = tolerably offensive
> -known intellectual = just fine



Ooh.  Valid point.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

Taken way out of the original context. It used frequently as another word for _suck_.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2011)

Considering what we mean when we say "suck..."


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess I'm in the minority. I find it offensive if not used in the context of comedy. Even then, it's annoying. I'm more offended of ignorance than anything.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 19, 2011)

Gay.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2011)

I honestly see it akin to stereotyping black people as lazy and calling anyone who is lazy as acting black. I just don't get why people would use it, even in a joking context.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm gay and I still use it as an insult sometimes.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think it's very nice to use somebody's sexuality to ridicule someone/something...it's like looking at a really ugly fat guy with his man-boobs flying everywhere while he jogs-"Gee, that (guy) is so gay!" Just cuz he's ugly or something...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the people who get upset that people get offended when people use the word gay need to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> I honestly see it akin to stereotyping black people as lazy and calling anyone who is lazy as acting black. I just don't get why people would use it, even in a joking context.


 
Not once have I ever heard someone say "Omg stop acting so black and take out the garbage"


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Not once have I ever heard someone say "Omg stop acting so black and take out the garbage"


 
Actually black people actually say that


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 20, 2011)

To people who are offended:

You already stole it from the 19th century. So now that a third party stole it, you act all gay?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Not once have I ever heard someone say "Omg stop acting so black and take out the garbage"


 
this happens a lot where i am from :V redneck racism dude


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 21, 2011)

I hear it a lot, I personally use it in real life, but I'll be respective if I'm told that it's offensive.


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

No Homo C:

I personally don't care if people use it. It's a word. Who cares.
Now, if someone were to punch you in the face with the word gay on their knuckles, then yes, that would hurt. 

But seriously, to those who care. Lighten up. It's a fucking GAY word.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 21, 2011)

That's so gay. And if you think that's offensive, you can Jew off and stop being so black about it.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm gonna partly agree with Glitch here.

Using 'You're gay' as an insult is offensive, but I'm not especially bothered when people pejoratively apply the term to _things_ rather than _people_.


----------



## kamunt (Feb 21, 2011)

I call things "gay" ironically, because I'm just too pretentious like that. Like, whenever a fur describes something about their life that sucks, I'll say, "That's gay." Half the time, _they're_ gay, and I'm partially gay, so it's funny in an ironic manner. Yeah, I'm a bit of a hipster, deal with it. ...So, no opinion on that matter. I also will occasionally use "Jew" or "Jewed", yet for some reason, I'll still stay far, far away from "[unendearing term for a black person]" and other non-Latino-related racial slurs.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

It has never offended any of my gay, bi, lesbian, -un-straight peers and it doesn't bother me either. (I'm pansexual)
If anything, it seems as though it's the heterosexual people who are most offended by that phrase. I kind of get the notion that they're trying to stick up for their non-straight friends when they lash out, which is nice and all... But it's really not necessary since no one here cares heh. 9_________9;;


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the people who post in this thread then go to home/school/work and turn to there friends/brother/coworkers and say "Dude your such a fag/gay/queer, haha"


----------



## Takun (Feb 21, 2011)

I find people who say faggot all  the time to be more annoying... aka all my roommates.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Relevant to the thread. [yt]UPrUx0yQkfM[/yt]


----------



## Kaath (Feb 21, 2011)

Calling something gay shouldn't really be offensive to anyone; some things in life _are gay_ (like double rainbows), and it works as a pretty good adjective.


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

The word isn't really offensive anymore
I just think anyone who uses it is stupid. I.E. I haven't heard it very much since Middle school. So whenever I hear anyone use it their IQ is officially that of the average 7th grader to me.
Funfact the first time my boyfriend kissed me I said "that was gay" Good times


----------



## Querk (Feb 22, 2011)

Using gay negatively is so terrible I want to facecrotch anyone who does it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Querk said:


> Using gay negatively is so terrible I want to facecrotch anyone who does it


 Shutup ur gay


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Shutup ur gay


 
That's a pretty gay thing to say. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> The word isn't really offensive anymore
> I just think anyone who uses it is stupid. I.E. I haven't heard it very much since Middle school. So whenever I hear anyone use it their IQ is officially that of the average 7th grader to me.
> Funfact the first time my boyfriend kissed me I said "that was gay" Good times


 reminds me of the simpsons
"ewww!! duuude, you kissed a girl!! that's so gay!!"


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 22, 2011)

Let's try making this catch on: Return "gay" to its original meaning:
_having  or  showing  a  merry,  lively  mood_


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> I just think anyone who uses it is stupid. I.E. I haven't heard it very much since Middle school. So whenever I hear anyone use it their IQ is officially that of the average 7th grader to me.


Well, that is some pretty gay logic right there Mr. Fruity McGayGay!


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> Let's try making this catch on: Return "gay" to its original meaning:
> _having  or  showing  a  merry,  lively  mood_


 uhhh
that was the entire reason gay people started calling themselves 'gay' instead of 'sodomitic' or 'homosexual' :-/


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 22, 2011)

It was mainly used at Primary school as a 'fit all' insult word. Same at high school, but not as often. Those got replaced with insults about my mum.


----------



## shard (Feb 22, 2011)

I only find it offensive if it's used repeatedly. Ugh, people here can't even talk without saying gay. It's like every other word out of their mouths is a slur for something. I've grown used to it though. As for people I actually know, I don't give a crap. We insult each other and ourselves quite often. I make bad gay jokes about myself, and sometimes say something about being a furfag. Jus' gotta get over it really, nothing will change the way idiots that say they're part of an intelligent species act.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.

[yt]Lyo0LISJDlo[/yt]


----------



## MadMeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

It's hilarious, but really only because the crowd I hang with makes fun of gays in general. :B Well... uh, not of the people who are gay, but the fact that they are gay... it's too hard to explain. xD 

Middle-High school, yeah, whatever, do your thing, call things gay, doesn't matter to me. But if you're college age and keep on doing that I'd say there's a problem.


----------



## Alphabitz Rex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm gay and I say it all the time. ALL the time. To gay and straight people alike. Whether it was in class in high school and a teacher was being unfair, "That's gay." (Trip to office) or Marvel Vs. Capcom 3, "Dude, Dante is so gay." (25 hit + 36 hit hypercombo) doesn't bother me at all. I'm the gayest thing in the world. I'm gay like straight up.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> uhhh
> that was the entire reason gay people started calling themselves 'gay' instead of 'sodomitic' or 'homosexual' :-/


 
SHOWS HOW WELL THAT WORKED OUT LOL.

Selfish gays, ruining perfectly good words.


----------



## Yoshiya (Feb 23, 2011)

I use it when things are too gay.
There is a level where it just  becomes too damn much.
Picture related

Other than that... I don't really take offence when others use it, and I am quite fond of the same sex.


----------



## Bir (Feb 23, 2011)

It kind of bothers me, actually. My little sister says it all the time, and I like to go "Your ____________ is so fatuglywhitegirl." She says "That doesn't even make sense" and I usually say "Neither does 'This car is differently orientated"

XP


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll just leave this here.


 
Evenin' Jared.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

gaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygay
gay *...jesus christ this thread is gay....  *gay
gaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygay

[this thread is where good posting goes to die]​


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> Evenin' Jared.


 
Wut? He's the one that showed me that...I think.
Never got on a first-name basis with him so I'm kinda guessing


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wut? He's the one that showed me that...I think.
> Never got on a first-name basis with him so I'm kinda guessing


 
I'm Thlayli, Scotty, you silly thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jared said:


> I'm Thlayli, Scotty, you silly thing.


 
I'm dum, leave me alone QQ

*Runs off* :v


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not an issue for me.

Why? Because I don't find gay as an offensive term...

It has the same effect as someone saying: "That's so cabbage"


----------



## Trance (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm ok with it, but I got punched by my friend for saying "faggot" today...  
:/
He's straight, but he's big on unity and gay rights, which is good, I suppose.  
I just don't expect anybody except gays to care.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Trance said:


> I'm ok with it, but I got punched by my friend for saying "faggot" today...
> :/
> He's straight, but he's big on unity and gay rights, which is good, I suppose.
> I just don't expect anybody except gays to care.


 My Aunt once smacked me over the head for saying it and she's a lesbian.


----------

